# Opinions Please!



## Falco21 (Aug 5, 2013)

Like I stated in another post, this is my first go around at home theater. What are your opinions on this system with the following receiver as a first setup? I have heard OUTSTANDING things about it:

Andrew Jones SP-PK52FS Pioneer 5.1 Surround

Paired with a Yamaha RX-V375BL 500W 5.1 Channel Receiver

Thoughts please


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

Yeah I have heard good things about that set as well. It is so hard to get good speakers with a powered sub in that price range that would sound good. What size room is this going to be in?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

They are a great value and that should be a fine combination. Have you listened to the speakers yet?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I agree, for the money the Andrew Jones SP-PK52FS speaker package is tough to beat. Room size will determine if the sub will be enough but its sure better than nothing


----------



## Falco21 (Aug 5, 2013)

Living room is 12' x 17'

Small apartment.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Your neighbors will love you LOL thats plenty for an apartment. :T


----------



## Falco21 (Aug 5, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> Your neighbors will love you LOL thats plenty for an apartment. :T


Lol awesome!! 

So you think that sub should be sufficient for that room?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I think with anything larger your going to bother people in apartments around you. It will fill out the low end nicely.


----------



## Falco21 (Aug 5, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> I think with anything larger your going to bother people in apartments around you. It will fill out the low end nicely.


Great. Should be getting everything within the next week, so I will be sure to post updates here when I get it all


----------



## Falco21 (Aug 5, 2013)

nova said:


> They are a great value and that should be a fine combination. Have you listened to the speakers yet?


I would have normally wanted to listen to everything first, but I only had a chance to hear the center speaker. The main reason I'm pulling the trigger on them without hearing it all is because this will be my first time upgrading from a HTIB. I also am not looking to spend much more considering I am still in school and living in a temporary apartment. The reviews on these speakers was crazy good and anything will be lightyears better than a HTIB LOL


----------



## fmw (Aug 11, 2013)

It should work fine for you. The weak link in the Jones system is the subwoofer. But since you are in an apartment, that is probably for the better. Congratulations and enjoy.


----------



## Falco21 (Aug 5, 2013)

I think instead, I am going to go with the BIC America V1020 Subwoofer. 

It is a 10" downfiring design, rated at 350W. 26-180Hz with a 90dB sensitivity.

This should give a much deeper bass correct?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes but remember your in an apartment you will probably never be able to utilize the sub to its full ability.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Knock knock. Who's there? The police turn it down. When I lived in an apartment I had a smaller setup and sub it was to much for a similarly sized area. I lived on the top floor at least. You may want to check your lease about noise violations,mine was 3 strikes and your out.


----------



## Falco21 (Aug 5, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> Yes but remember your in an apartment you will probably never be able to utilize the sub to its full ability.


Yeah, but I'd rather have something that I could use when I move out of the apartment. Like I said, it's temporary. Instead of buying a better sub when leaving, it would be nice to be able to use it to maximum performance at another time.


----------



## Falco21 (Aug 5, 2013)

B- one said:


> Knock knock. Who's there? The police turn it down. When I lived in an apartment I had a smaller setup and sub it was to much for a similarly sized area. I lived on the top floor at least. You may want to check your lease about noise violations,mine was 3 strikes and your out.


LOL 

Will be signing lease on Monday, so I will definitely be looking into that.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Whats your budget for a sub?
If your looking to futurproof the system your going to want something like this SVS PB 1000 or if thats too much this HSU STF-2 
Much better subs for the money than the BIC


----------

